

Venter’s Newest Synthetic Bacteria Has Secret Messages Coded in its DNA - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/05/24/venters-newest-synthetic-bacteria-has-secret-messages-coded-in-its-dna/

======
mbreese
This strikes me as the biotech equivalent of map makers introducing fake
streets or phone book makers including fake people.

------
arethuza
So how long before DNA has DRM?

------
jonsen
It would surprise some to find "JEHOVA" in our DNA.

------
puredemo
This is the next industrial revolution.

------
zeynel1
"The underlying concept is that the software of life (DNA) will build its own
hardware (the cell)." (from the earlier article
[http://singularityhub.com/2010/05/20/venter-creates-first-
sy...](http://singularityhub.com/2010/05/20/venter-creates-first-synthetic-
self-replicating-bacteria-from-scratch/))

Does this go as far as saying human individual is software + hardware? Or more
complex data center?

